# [P] Portugal | road infrastructure • Estradas de Portugal



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A25 (Vilar Formoso/Border)*


The portuguese minister of transportation announce that the construction of the last 3,5 Km (14,9 M€) of the A25 will begin in June or July in order to the section be completed at the same time of the last section of the A-62 at Fuentes de Oñoro in Spain.


The minister expects that the two countries will be connected in 2019.


Source: https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior...m-junho-ou-julho---pedro-marques-9331081.html (in portuguese)


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

It is the final spike in Vilar Formoso and Fuentes de Oñoro decadency over the past decade, but there was just no sense in leaving 4 km of motoway to build.

It would be nice if the border interchange contemplated a direct connection to the center of both towns, like it was projected. It would create an interesting aggregation of services that can help to save their economy.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

One the one hand, yes I suppose it makes sense to complete it, on the other hand I'm not very convinced by the importance given to the extension in the quotes.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

A26 near Santa Margarida do Sado, in the Beja province. Picture from portuguese newspaper "Diário de Notícias".

As you can see, 12 km ready for opening... but their western end is unfinished. The interchange with A2 and its toll booth are being rebuilt, and works are delaying month after month. Now the estimated date has been pushed to "the second half of the year". :nuts:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A26 (Santa Margarida do Sado » A2)*


Ilegal footage:lol: of the new section of the A26 and without opening date: 


carlosgsxf said:


>


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ponte Internacional do Guadiana - 04.06.2018*

01.

IMG_20180604_175505 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

02.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

03.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

04.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

05.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

06.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

07.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

08.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

09.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

10.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

11.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

12.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

13.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

KRX_69 said:


> *Ponte Internacional do Guadiana - 04.06.2016*


2016 or 2018? 

Glad to see that the bridge is getting new asphalt!


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

Highway89 said:


> 2016 or 2018?
> 
> Glad to see that the bridge is getting new asphalt!


2018 :lol:


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

*IP3 | Coimbra - Viseu*

In a surprising turnaround, the portuguese government has decided to duplicate almost the entire length of IP3 between Coimbra and Viseu, rather than building a new motorway. The reason is essentially cost-related, since the new motorway would understood the construction of tunnels and viaducts.

Still, for environmental reasons - current IP3 crosses the geological site of Livraria do Mondego - 15 of the 75 km of IP3 will remain a sigle-lane expressway road. This gap will be located right in the middle of new motorway, between Penacova and the Aguieira dam. Basically there's no money to build a new bypass to this stretch, so it will have to wait some years and meanwhile the current road will be refurbished.

Here's a map - sections 1 and 3 to be converted to motorway, section 2 to remain a 2x1 expressway:










I think we can expect a low-cost motorway, with spins limited to 80 and 100 km/h. Personally I would prefer the hybrid solution of duplicating now the plane section Viseu-Aguieira (about 40 km) and then build a new road till Coimbra on hilly terrain (35 km) when possible.

Works are meant to start halfway 2019 and to be finished on 2022.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

rpc08 said:


> In a surprising turnaround, the portuguese government has decided to duplicate almost the entire length of IP3 between Coimbra and Viseu, rather than building a new motorway.


Portugal requires an expressway 2+2 standard to fill gaps in its road network. 

I would think that expressway standard will be limited to 100kph and hopefully there will be no at grade crossings or any of that nonsense. I would recommend something like the Swedish model copied by Ireland and others because a lot of the non motorway network in Portugal has hard shoulders than can be converted to running lanes.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

sponge_bob said:


> Portugal requires an expressway 2+2 standard to fill gaps in its road network.
> 
> I would think that expressway standard will be limited to 100kph and hopefully there will be no at grade crossings or any of that nonsense. I would recommend something like the Swedish model copied by Ireland and others because a lot of the non motorway network in Portugal has hard shoulders than can be converted to running lanes.


I believe that is made in puropose for security reasons. In Portugal we have a "small" tendance to push the accelerator a little too far when we see a big straight or a 2+2 road, so building a motoway-like road with no hard shoulders has its risks.

And this is probably the last major motorway link to be constructed in Portugal. Some small sections may be on the queue, but with IP3 Portugal's motorway network will be virtually completed. There many missing links in the network (IP8/A26 from A2 to Beja, IC35 on the inland-Porto Metro Area, IC6 conclusion to Covilhã, a big gap on IP2 in the south, etc.), but these are roads that mostly do not justify building a motorway or a 2+2 expressway road. A 1+1, 2+1 straight, grade-separated road to bypass all the turns and villages on current national roads is enough and a huge improvement on this connections.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Other countries abandoned building 2+1 (except for crawler lanes on uphill sections) simply because of all the accidents at the end of the '2' bits where cars overtake one more time and run out of road. Hard shoulders themselves date from olden times when cars broke down a lot more and tractors were small and really really slow, modern tractors fly along at 50-60kph.

Add it all together and 2+2 (no hard shoulders) is the most intelligent way forward for the remainder of the Portugese national road network in the eastern half of the country but it will be limited to 100kph unlike a motorway would. A lot of the network can be retrofitted to 2+2 as well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In my opinion, a widespread design flaw of crawler lanes is that they end at the top of the hill. Which means traffic has to merge while slow traffic is at its slowest speed, creating dangerous speed differentials. They should continue such lanes for around 300 or 400 meters, so that slow traffic has time to get up to highway speed again.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

In the case of Viseu - Coimbra the more dangerous aspect is that Portugal seems to want to call this road a motorway when it is a retrofit of a road that was not built to motorway standards at all, sharp bends and sudden hills will appear where they should not on a motorway. 

It would be better to have a 2+2 expressway standard and to limit that to 100kph much as Ireland has done and in Portugals case there are many many opportunities to retrofit the rural network in the East to 2+2, safely, often by merely painting out the hard shoulders.

Elsewhere a bit of widening would be required but the grades and curves are already spot on for a 2+2 100kph 'rural' expressway.

However, as I understand it, most fatal road accidents in Portugal now occur in Urban areas with speed limits under 60kph so the rural network is not such a safety concern.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

A2-A12









A2-A13-A6









A1-A12(left) A30-A12(right)









A1-A10


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*IC8 – July of 2018* » Location

1-Near Pedrogão Grande


2-Near Proença-a-Nova

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A23 – July of 2018* » Location

1-Between IC8 & V. V. de Rodão


2-


3-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Alentejo Region -- July of 2018*

*N18* - Between Nisa & Alpalhão


*IP2* - Between Alpalhão e Portalegre


*N246 *- Between Portalegre e Arronches

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*N122 – July of 2018*

1-At Castro Marim (Algarve Region)


2-


3-Between Mértola & IP2 (near Beja) [Alentejo Region]


4-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A13 – July of 2018* » Location

1-


2-

Source: pai nosso

P.S.: this motorway was bulit for the new Lisbon airport (that for now has been cancel) an to be a bypass from the people from north and center of Portugal bypass the metropolitan area of Lisbon on there way to the Algarve Region (beaches:lol!!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*N371 – July of 2018* » Location

1-Between Arronches & Campo Maior


2-


3-


4-


5-Between Campo Maior and the portuguese/spanish border


6-Campo Maior Border

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*IC27 – July of 2018* » Location

1-KM 0 (under the A22)
upload a jpg

2-


3-


4-


5-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

6-Odeleite Dam


7-


8-


9-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## ViaBaltic1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

> *Class 1 on tolls now covers vehicles up to 1,30 meters*
> 
> The vehicles that pay the least toll include those that have a gross weight less than or equal to 2,300 kilograms and height to the first axis up to 1.30 meters, according to the decree-law approved today in Council of Ministers.
> 
> ...


Source: https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/classe-1-nas-portagens-passa-a-ranger-veiculos-ate-130-metros (in portuguese)


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island*

*VE3 - VIA EXPRESSO FAJÃ DA OVELHA-PONTA DO PARGO - 2ª. Pahse_July of 2018*




1ºBoaz said:


>






1ºBoaz said:


> Via Expresso para a Ponta do Pargo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

> *There are two new traffic signs ... but only in Madeira *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.msn.com/en/noticias/por...ar-BBMcStJ? li = BBoPWjC & ocid = mailsignout


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

The worst road in Portugal in this particular moment: IC1 (Alcácer - Grândola). 
IC1 is the worst road because of the suspension of the Baixo Alentejo concession in 2012. 
This road had construction concluded in the first stage (beetween Marateca and Palma). After Palma the road is very bad, specially in the image's stretch of road.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A28 (Modivas » V. N. de Cerveira) – August of 2018*

1-


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-A28xA11


7-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

8-


9-


10-


11-


12-


13-


14-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

15-


16-


17-


18-


19-


20-


21-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

22-


23-


24-


25-


26-


27-


28-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

29-


30-


31-


32-


33-


34-Spain on the other side of the river


35-


36-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The A2/A26 interchange looks interesting. A quadruple trumpet interchange?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The A2/A26 interchange looks interesting. A quadruple trumpet interchange?


More like a complete mess!!:nuts::nuts:

Forget that image.


This is how *(for now)* the interchange will be:




I say will be, because the 7 Km of motorway between the A2 and the Santa Margarida do Sado is ready almost a year, but they forgot that they have to change the layout of the A2 toll plaza. And so far no reconstruction of the toll plaza has yet started!!:nuts::nuts:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island*




1ºBoaz said:


> *ER101 - VIA EXPRESSO FAJÃ DA OVELHA / PONTA DO PARGO - 2.ª FASE_SETEMBRO 2018*


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Lisboa - Marvão (13.10.2018)

IC3*

01.

A33 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N119*

02.

N118 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

03.

N119 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

04.

N119 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N251*

05.

N251 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

06.

N251 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N2*

07.

N2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

08.

N2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

09.

N2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

10.

N2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N369*

11.

N369 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

12.

IC13 - saída Alter by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

13.

IC13 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*IC13*

14.

IC13 - saída Alter by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

15.

IC13 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

16.

IC13 - saída Alter by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

17.

IC13 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

18.

IC13 - saída Crato by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

19.

IC13 - saída Crato by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

20.

IC13 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

21.

IC13 - saída Pisão by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

22.

IC13 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

23.

IC13 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N18*

24.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

25.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

26.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

27.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N359*

28.

N359 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

29.

N359 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

18.

Largo Héliodoro Salgado by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

19.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

20.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

21.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

22.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

23.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

24.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

25.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

26.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

27.

Rio Tejo by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

28.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

29.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

30.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

31.

R. da Estrada by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

32.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*N3*

33.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

34.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

35.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

36.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

37.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

38.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

39.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

40.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N233*

41.

N233 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

42.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

43.

N3 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*A23*

44.

A23 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

45.

A23 - saída Sarzedas by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

46.

A23 - saída Sarzedas by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

47.

A23 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

48.

A23 - saída Retaxo by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

49.

A23 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

50.

A23 - saída V. Velha de Ródão by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

51.

A23 - saida V. Velha de Ródão by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

52.

A23 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

53.

A23 - saída IC8 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

54.

A23 - saída IC8 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


----------



## Puležan (Apr 19, 2009)

^^Thank you for a very detailed answer and good tips for my journey! :cheers:



pai nosso said:


> This link explains how the payments on electronic tolls works:
> 
> »With portuguese license plate:
> http://www.estradas.pt/artigo/portagensfaq-1
> ...


I live in Croatia, I'm used to crazy and nonsense solutions :nuts::lol:



> When renting the car you can ask for a Via Verde electronic device (that i think that it will be associated to a credit card) that allows you to pass in all kind of motorways without stopping.


Aha, so I can use Via Verde on all motorways, just need to take special green lane on toll booth? I thought that some motorways have only electronic toll, while others have only manual (cash and cards). So I think I'll take the Via Verde device and don't have to worry where to drive.



> Ok, in Portugal we have motorways (Axx) that are very well signposted and maintained, expressways (IPX and ICXX) that most of them are also very well signposted and maintained, national roads (ENXXX ou NXXX) and local roads (MXXX) that on most part they aren`t very well signposted for non-locals.
> 
> Summarizing: On motorways and on national roads outside the cities you can travel easily only with the sign on the roads, when in some city, use GPS.
> 
> Any question, be free to ask!!


All in all, seems to be pretty much the same as in Croatia. Nice! Thank you once again kay:


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*N4 (06.03.2019)*


N4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


N4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


N4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


N4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A6 - saída Caia by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A6 - saída Caia by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A6 - saída Caia by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A6 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*V. V. da Raia - Chaves (10.03.2019)*


A-75 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 - saída V. V. da Raia by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 - saída Chaves by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Chaves - Valongo (10.03.2019)*


N103 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 - saída Vidago by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 - saída Vidago by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 - saída Pedras Salgadas by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A24 - saída A7 Guimarães by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A7 - saída Ribeira de Pena by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A7 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A7 - saída Celorico by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A7 - saída Fafe by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A7 - saída A11 Felgueiras by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A7 - saída A11 Felgueiras by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A11 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A11 - saída Felgueiras by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A11 - saída A42 Felgueiras by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A11 - saída A42 Paços de Ferreira by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A11 - saída A42 Paços de Ferreira by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A42 - saída Penafiel by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A42 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A42 - saída Paços de Ferreira by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A42 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A42 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A42 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A41 - saída Gandra by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A41 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A41 - saída A4 Valongo by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island

VE3 (Via Expresso 3) » U/C to Ponta do Pargo*



1ºBoaz said:


> Via Expresso para a Ponta do Pargo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The media reports an 'energy crisis' in Portugal, due to a strike the fuel stations are running out of fuel.

Reuters: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ing-out-as-truck-drivers-strike-idUSKCN1RS1TT


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The media reports an 'energy crisis' in Portugal, due to a strike the fuel stations are running out of fuel.
> 
> Reuters: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ing-out-as-truck-drivers-strike-idUSKCN1RS1TT


It is getting very bad. 


At 12h, 40% of the gas station were close due to the lack of gasoline and diesel. For diesel the percentage goes higher.


The minimum services imposed by the goverment so far are only to the airports, ports, military, hospitals, armed forces, security forces, and to part of the gas stations of the metropolitan area of Lisbon and Porto.


The public transport companies predict that in two days they we will start to stop their buses.


As we are aproaching the weekend of the holly week, half of the countrty goes to the Algarve, the other half goes to interior to be with their families for easter, which implies long distances travels. So people are filling their car tanks which makes the situation worse.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

28 fatalities with a tour bus crash near Santa Cruz, Madeira: https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/fu...o-na-madeira-faz-varios-mortos--10809138.html


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome to Portugal, “foreigners drivers”, yesterday on the:


*A24 near Chaves* (location)



Jogador Pensador said:


> Spanish side:



*A22 – Algarve* (location)

And on the A22 the portuguese tv showed footage of the queue at Vila Real de Santo António and it was of 1h30 / 2h to make 10Km until the "toll for foreigners" . That means that the queue started inside spanish territory.



> Source:https://www.postal.pt/2019/04/espan...YM8KNCWMTjPKDaA9TpOVXg-wP-b9vVZx23Rq6_hZDeqCo



HAPPY EASTER FROM PORTUGAL!!:lol:hno:hno::wallbash:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is it possible to register online?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is it possible to register online?


Nowadyas, yes. Associating the license plate to a credit card number.


----------



## Peines (Aug 13, 2011)

There’s also some Spanish _VIA-T_ that are compatible with _Via Verde_. I have one, and it worth every penny on the last 3 Easter’s that I spent in Portugal.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Peines said:


> There’s also some Spanish _VIA-T_ that are compatible with _Via Verde_. I have one, and it worth every penny on the last 3 Easter’s that I spent in Portugal.


Italian new Telepass claims to be completely interoperable with Spain, France and Portugal automatic toll system. I didn't try in Portugal, but with Spain and France it works well.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island*


*VE3*



1ºBoaz said:


> *Via expresso da Raposeira até à descida para o Paul abre sexta-feira*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomorrow (3rd of May), the connection between Raposeira and the Paul do Mar downhill will open to traffic.

This is part of the future conection of the VE3 to Ponta do Pargo.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

^^



1ºBoaz said:


> *Ligação Raposeira/Ponta do Pargo aberta ao tráfego automóvel *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

^^



1ºBoaz said:


>


----------



## Ale92MilanoSpA_ (Apr 25, 2015)

*A36 A5 A6*

Driving from Lisboa to Évora (Portugal) 4.11.2018 Timelapse x4


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

*A25*

Portugal has finally awarded the construction of the missing A25 section between Vilar Formoso and the Spanish border (3.5 km). It should be ready in August 2020. 

I guess the A-62 section currently under construction in Spain, between the border and Fuentes de Oñoro, will be opened at the same time (without the Portuguese motorway, the Spanish section is pretty useless).

Source: https://www.dn.pt/lusa/interior/inf...tre-vilar-formoso-e-a-fronteira-10924434.html


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Some background:


The IP5 road was an expressway (1x1) built (1989-1991)to connect Aveiro (and the A1) to Vilar Formoso (spanish border) and it was the principal way out for portuguese trucks and cars to central Europe and Spain. 


As such, it became one of the deadliest roads in Portugal and in Europe. 


Between 2001 and 2006 the road was transformed in a motorway except around Viseu were the new A25 passes south of the city, and the former IP5 passes north (see here).


The existing law says the only exist this types of road, A-XX roads (for motorways), IP and IC roads (for expressways), N-XX roads (for national roads and M-XX (for local roads controlled by the local city hall).


As this country “is kind of lost”, the national authority of roads posted this *new signals * this year indicating the road as “ex-IP5” and the new quilometers posts with the Km as if the road had begun in Aveiro.




Nacional 19 said:


> Consegui tirar foto a sinalização do ex-IP5, os marcos tambem ja foram todos alterados, mas mantendo a quilometragem original!



:nuts::nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Italian style!


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Av. Santos e Castro*


Av. Santos e Castro by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


Av. Santos e Castro by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


Av. Santos e Castro by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


Av. Santos e Castro by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


Av. Santos e Castro by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


Av. Santos e Castro by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


Av. Santos e Castro by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*A21*


A21 - saída Mafra (oeste) by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A21 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A21 - saída Mafra (este) by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A21 - saída Mafra (este) by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


A21 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*N2 - Alentejo & Algarve Region*




UKuser said:


> Estrada Nacional 2 - Faro / S. B. Alportel by jONNAS 23, no Flickr
> 
> Estrada Nacional 2 - Serra Algarvia by jONNAS 23, no Flickr
> 
> ...





The portuguese government wants to promote this road as tourist route (like the U.S.A. Route 66), because it connects the north (Chaves) to interior south (Faro) and the interior of the country.












*Site:* http://www.rotan2.pt/


*N2: 739,260 km*


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A4 - New Águas Santas Tunnel*






PauloRod_ said:


> *Ermesinde»Matosinhos* »» New tunnel already partially openend
> 
> 
> *Matosinhos»Ermesinde*
> ...



*Render:*








Source: https://www.behance.net/gallery/6696357/Aguas-Santas-Tunnel-Porto-Portugal

» The tunnel on the right (first photo) is partially opened for Ermesinde»Matosinhos traffic;

» the middle tunnel is now closed for reconstruction and on the future it will serve the traffic from the A4-Matosinhos.

» the left tunnel (second photo) for now has the traffic from the A3-Porto and from the A4-Matosinhos, but on the future only the traffic from Porto will use tuhis tunnel.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island*


*VE3* (inauguration to Ponta do Pargo)



Vítor1_E7 said:


> *Campo de Golfe da Ponta do Pargo é para avançar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island


VE8 *(project name is knowed as Cota 500)




hawksfnc said:


> Cota 500 finalizada. Esta via proporciona uma ligação rápida entre os principais "lombos" das zonas altas do Funchal.


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Arraiolos - Évora

N370*

01.

N370 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

02.

N370 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

03.

N370 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

04.

N370 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

05.

N370 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*R114-4*

06.

R114-4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

07.

R114-4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island*


*ER118*



Andre_Filipe said:


>


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

^^

*Inaugurated yesterday*



hawksfnc said:


> Novos túneis da Pestana Jr. inaugurados ontem:


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*N14 – Maia (Porto) » Famalicão (Braga)*


*Some Context:*

This is one of the main roads of northwest Portugal where it connects the city of Porto to Braga, the road was built in the 1950 and it was never made any refurbishment.


The N14 crosses heavily density population zones, heavily industrial zones and a it connects many main cities between Porto and Braga, like Maia, Trofa and Famalicão.


The TMDA is a about 46.300 vehicles:nuts: and +/- 7% are trucks, and it is a slow torture to drive on it, trust me.










N14 near the town of Maia » here


*Project Map:*











*Blue* » to be built on 1x1 format with roundabouts, except the 2 inicial exits (from south to north on the image).

The are already in construction *only this two exits*;


*Red* » already built along side the the new Railroad Station at Trofa;


*Purple* » to be built on 1x1 format with roundabouts. The EIA Study of this section is still on public consultation;

See here: https://participa.pt/pt/consulta/li...iario-en14-incluindo-nova-ponte-sobre-rio-ave 


*Orange *» refurbishmentof the actual road for a 2x1 format (already concluded in September of 2019);

This photos are from June:



Location of the section


*Green* » duplication of the format of the actual N14 to a 2x2 road format (already concluded in September of 2019);

This photos are from June:



Location of the Section



*Jumbo/Auchan Exit* (already being built, early stages) » Location




















*Via Diagonal Exit *(already being built, early stages) » Location












This is indeed a bad project, due to the project itself, bad urban planning (a typical portuguese gift) and due a low cost will from the government. But it`s the only thing that the government will do, so it`s what will have for decades to come …… 


PDf of the Infraestruturas de Portugal (national road company) for the section near Famalicão: 
http://www.infraestruturasdeportugal.pt/sites/default/files/files/files/en14-famalicao.pdf


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Traffic data of August 2018* (best month of the year)




*Blue:* AADT < 5000 

*Green:* 5000 < AADT < 10000

*Yellow:* 10000 < AADT < 35000

*Red:* 35000 < AADT < 60000

*Black:* TMDA > 60000


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Traffic data of January 2019* (worst month of the year)


pic sharing

*Blue:* AADT < 5000 

*Green:* 5000 < AADT < 10000

*Yellow:* 10000 < AADT < 35000

*Red:* 35000 < AADT < 60000

*Black:* AADT > 60000


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

In July of 2009, there was a project that intended to continue the A28 as an expressway [IC1] with a format 1x1 and a maximum speed of 80 Km/h. 


The image below are the solutions proposed to reach Valença and the A3. 





Nowadays there are local wishes to do a motorway to Valença and a long term will by the national government also to do it. 


The extension to Monção and Melgaço are only local wishes by the locals mayor and companies.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Does Portugal have a 2+2 road standard that is NOT a motorway, eg a 100 or 110kph road with no hard shoulders. 

I know Portugal has a lot of 2+1 so this would be a 2+2 version of that standard in effect. You could do that N101 road along the Spanish border in the north to that standard...near the A3 anyway.... if you had it.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

sponge_bob said:


> Does Portugal have a 2+2 road standard that is NOT a motorway, eg a 100 or 110kph road with no hard shoulders.
> 
> I know Portugal has a lot of 2+1 so this would be a 2+2 version of that standard in effect. You could do that N101 road along the Spanish border in the north to that standard...near the A3 anyway.... if you had it.



I can`t remember of any example like that, in particulary with that velocities.

Some times the new national roads that the national road authority does to bypass towns or old roads are limited to 50 Km/h or 70Km/h.


The only similar road that we have like you propose is the the IP2 between the A25 and Trancoso and the same IP2 on some parts of the Alentejo region.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

That bit of IP2 looks to be a near motorway if not a full motorway standard. 

https://www.google.pt/maps/@40.6472...4!1sTMJWu4POKkMJOcS5YwrwnQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

^^Yap, that section of IP2 between Celorico da Beira and Trancoso is a motorway, only not signposted as such.

I can't recall any 2x2 road in continental Portugal (access-restricted) without physical carriageway separation and/or hard shoulders. Even some 2+1 sections of expressway have concrete medians for security reasons.
There were some in the Azores I think, but most of them were rebuilt to motorway standards - the Lagoa-Vila Franca do Campo expressway is the exception which confirms the rule, it has no shoulders at all. Most of VR1 in Madeira is like that too, which is not surprising given the very rough profile of the island and the number of tunnels and viaduts built.

I think that our past in terms of road casualties and driving behaviour (this is still pretty valid these days) led new roads to be built to the highest standards.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

You can fit a perfectly safe 2+2 into 20m of cross section (no hard shoulder) with 100kph running. At 100kph a wire barrier will work while at 120kph you probably need a concrete or 'armco' barrier instead which takes up another metre of space at least.

A 100kph road will have 100kph optimised curves, it cannot be upgraded to motorway either cheaply or easily in future while that IP2 seems to be a full or half profile motorway in build quality. 

But it would deal with traffic of over 20k AADT if it had to. As most of the long unimproved sections in Portugal are in the rural eastern half it would be a good idea to look at a 100kph 2+2 expressway standard I think. Sweden has a good few of them. 

https://www.google.ie/maps/@59.2455...4!1sjPr187FxR6drsvXHMiNPiw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

sponge_bob said:


> I assume that this _eventually_ would have met the other ghost A13 around Coimbra and become the third north south motorway had Portugal not run out of money in 2009 though. It was not built in order to end up nowhere for ever.



Yes the 2009 plan was to the A32 continue +/- 68 Km south to Coimbra and intersect the IP3 around here at Souselas/Botão.


That point were the actual A13 ends at Ceira was intended to continued to IP3 and made a kind of bypass motorway of the city of Coimbra. It would intersect the IP3 around here.


This construction of the A13 around Coimbra was stopped at the last moment. The reason why they haulted the construction was due to debt crisis and the fact that this 12 Km of motorway will cost around 200 M€ because it would have a lot of tunnels and big viaducts. I couldn`t find any plans of this connection.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

I can see why Portugal stopped building motorways, the bits of Portugal without motorways today are pretty hilly save in the south and the last major road built, the A4 with the long tunnel and the Corgo viaduct, was not cheap (per km)

That was why I suggested a lesser standard 'rural' road that was still a very good quality road but optimised for 100kph rather than 120kph.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A1 -- July of 2020*

1-Soure Exit


2-


3-


4*-Near the Exit of Coimbra-Sul*

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*IC8 -- July of 2020 »»» *[Location on Google Maps]

*Pombal/IC2 » A1*

1-


2-


3-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*IC2 -- July of 2020 *[north of Leiria] »» [Location on Google Maps]


Some background:

The IC2 is supposed to be a espressway between Lisbon and Porto and an alternative to the A1.

Except that the expressway has being built over decades, is a complete mess. In some places it is a national road, in others it is an expressway and in others as pay motorway (A32 & A19).

In 2014 this section to the north of Leiria was listed as one of the roads with the most accident rates in Portugal.

In short, these photos show only a very small part of the IC2 (the best one), because the rest of the road is poorly maintained and has a lot of black spots.


1-


2-


3-


4-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is a new option to pay the electronic tolls in Portugal, by registering the license plate + credit card online. This is an additional payment option for EasyToll.

This option became available on 15 July:









PortugalTolls com novas funcionalidades







www.infraestruturasdeportugal.pt





Until now, it was only possible to link the license plate + credit card at a payment terminal at a few border crossings. If you entered Portugal elsewhere it wasn't possible to use this service. You can now register anywhere. 



http://www.portugaltolls.com/



A payment terminal at Chaves. Now you can do this online too.


Portugal electronic toll registration by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Portugal tolls, as well as those in Spain and France, can be automatically paid with Italian Telepass transponder since few years ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think this service is mainly geared to Spanish drivers. Especially those from the western half of Spain don't travel on toll roads regularly so they likely do not have a Spanish or multi-country transponder. The traffic jams at the payment terminal on A22 when entering Algarve were legendary...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A22 - Via do Infante*

A22 - Via do Infante

A22 - Via do Infante

A22 - Via do Infante

A22 - Via do Infante

A22 - Via do Infante

A22 - Via do Infante


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island

VE1 -* *IBEIRA DE SÃO JORGE / ARCO DE SÃO JORGE - 2.ª Phase …June of 2020*



CLX88 said:


> *UPDATE - VIA EXPRESSO RIBEIRA DE SÃO JORGE / ARCO DE SÃO JORGE - 2.ª FASE …Junho 2020*


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A25 - Vilar formoso








*























































The bridge that crosses the A25 and gives access to the national road 332, which links Vilar Formoso and Almeida, started to be demolished this Tuesday. A new bridge will be built close to this location, connecting to the new roundabout in Cruzeiro.

Traffic on the A25 in Vilar Formoso, has been diverted since last Friday to the new roundabout, in the Cruzeiro area, close to Intermarché.

This traffic conditioning on the A25, between Vilar Formoso and the Spanish border, is expected until the end of the year, due to the works to connect the A25 to the A62 motorway in Spain. 

Source: Rádio Fronteira & Drone from Estudio 21 of José Manuel Araújo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Google Earth has new satellite imagery of Vilar Formoso, dating to 26 May 2020.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island

VE3 -* *FAJÃ DA OVELHA / PONTA DO PARGO - 2.ª Phase …July of 2020* 



CLX88 said:


>


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A25 - Vilar Formoso*

New video of the works and the deviation of the A25.

From minute 8'10 "to minute 10'35"





Posted by carlosgsxf


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

interesting video


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A4 | Viaduto do Corgo - Vila Real*

Viaduto do Corgo - A4 

Viaduto do Corgo - A4


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A24 | River Douro & Peso da Régua*

Viaduto da A24 - Peso da Régua

Viaduto da A24 - Peso da Régua


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*A22 (30.08.2020)*

01.

A22 - saída Castro Marim by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

02.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

03.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

04.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

05.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

06.

Ponte Internacional do Guadiana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

👍


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)




----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*N255*

01.

N255 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

02.

N255 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

03.

R255 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*R384*

04.

R384 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*R2*

05.

R2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

06.

R2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

07.

R2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

08.

R2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

09.

R2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

10.

R2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

11.

R2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

👍


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

KRX_69 said:


> N255


Why is signed as R?


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

VITORIA MAN said:


> Why is signed as R?


N - National Road
R - Regional Road (desclassified) 

In Portugal there are two ways of desclassifying a national road - or you pass the road to the municipality or you turn the road into a regional road, but the road is still mantained by the Government.


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

Here you have the State Roads network of Portugal. In green you have regional roads and in brown you have roads that will be municipality roads in a near future: http://www.infraestruturasdeportugal.pt/sites/default/files/files/files/Mapa PRN_0.pdf


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

Edited...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A25 in Fornos de Algodres and Serra da Estrela Mountains ahead*

Ínfias - Parque de Santa Luzia


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

We forgot to mention it here, new connection between Celorico and Mondim de Basto in the Braga province was finished last week, replacing an old N304 stretch. It's only 4 km but it cuts to half the travel time between the two towns. It also features a viaduct over the Tâmega river.

This section connecting to Mondim de Basto is part of a new N210 corridor with ~40 km that is intended to connect A4 in Amarante to A7 in Cabeceiras de Basto. The northernmost 11 km between Veade (Celorico) and the A7 are still missing.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*IC31 - A23 (Alcains) » Monfortinho* (connection to the Spanish EX-A1)


According to rumors from the municipality of Idanha-a-Nova, at the next Iberian summit between the governments of Portugal & Spain that will take place in early October, the Portuguese government seems to have the intention of building the IC31 to connect to the Spanish EX-A1 in order to shorten the Lisbon-Madrid trip.

Although the current nomenclature is IC31, everything indicates that the road will be built in a motorway format for 120 km/h.

In 2011 an Environmental Impact Study (EIS) was carried out, as you can see from the image below, based on various scenarios and for an approximate 56 km route from the A23 (north of Alcains) to the border.





According to reports based on comments from the Idanha-a-Nova Chamber, the investment will be around 80 M€, which was impossible for a 2x2 56 km road, when the average cost per km of construction of a motorway in Portugal it is around 4 M€/Km (on flat ground without major works of art).

Only a small detail of this story is missing.

The 2011 EIS failed all scenarios to the east of this point (near the reservoir of Marechal Carmona Dam). In other words, according to the EIS at the time, only 22.5 km of road from the A23 to the dam's dam had a favorable opinion.

Then the Portuguese forum began to think that the most likely, since there is political will on the part of the government of Lisbon to make this route, that we will move forward with these 23 km of road in the short term, and later with a new EIS will do the rest up to the border.

Now, from the image above, the route selected was the route in red and in pink (reading from left to right).


Now all that remains is to wait for the political decisions of the summit between Portugal and Spain.

Links:
EIS of 2011 (in portuguese): https://siaia.apambiente.pt/AIADOC/AIA2177/rnt2177201492318657.pdf[/URL]


----------



## zsmg (Aug 25, 2011)

I assumed the A4/A-11 would be the last motorway border crossing between the Iberian countries, I guess not.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The problem with the Castelo Branco - Moraleja route is the complete lack of traffic to justify a motorway corridor through there. There is no existing potential traffic volume. Long-distance traffic is extremely small, for example A6 carries only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles per day on most of the route to Elvas. The potential shift from Madrid - Lisbon traffic is likely in the low hundreds at best. 

Portuguese A6 doesn't even come close to the minimum required to build a motorway in Spain / Extremadura (projected volume of 12,000). And A6 has been in existence for over 20 years. There just isn't the demand.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

^^ first, there would be a traffic increase for sure between the regions (the actual road is not bad but it is slow).

second, most of the traffic between North, Center and South of Portugal to Madrid would pass there.

The A6 would lose some of its traffic also.. and speaking of the A6, it's expensive and the alternative EN4 is very very good and fast.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The problem with the Castelo Branco - Moraleja route is the complete lack of traffic to justify a motorway corridor through there. There is no existing potential traffic volume. Long-distance traffic is extremely small, for example A6 carries only 3,000 - 5,000 vehicles per day on most of the route to Elvas. The potential shift from Madrid - Lisbon traffic is likely in the low hundreds at best.
> 
> Portuguese A6 doesn't even come close to the minimum required to build a motorway in Spain / Extremadura (projected volume of 12,000). And A6 has been in existence for over 20 years. There just isn't the demand.


The EX-A1+IC 31 route should be the fastest one between Lisbon and Madrid. That should attract traffic from A-5+A 6.

That said, EX-A1 is supposed to be financed by Extremadura which is one of the poorest regions of Spain. They haven't opened any motorways for 10 years or so; that said, there's not a lot of motorway to build until the border. 20 kilometers should do and that's not very expensive if split in smaller sections.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

zsmg said:


> I assumed the A4/A-11 would be the last motorway border crossing between the Iberian countries, I guess not.


I have a dream:

- IC-28 » AG-31

- IP2 » Puebla de Sanabria (A-52)

- IC5 » A-11

- IC34 » A-517

- IC13 » Cáceres (A-58)

- A26 » A-47

End of Dream!!😆😆


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Aha, the lesser known 'I have a dream' speech


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lisboa - Sevilla would be faster with A26 in Vila Verde de Ficalho... Aracena Moutains should be difficult to make something.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Most of the connections aren't happening anyway, as in the Spanish side A-58 is now planned to continue to Badajoz instead and A-47 has been cancelled. Maybe the same fate has happened with the connection South of Puebla de Sanabria, and there has no been an A-517 planned in the first place AFAIK. Only A-11 has a fair chance of happening.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A25 | Mangualde*

Mangualde

Mangualde


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A4 | Corgo Bridge near Vila Real*

Viaduto do Corgo - A4 

Viaduto do Corgo - A4


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island

VE1 -* *RIBEIRA DE SÃO JORGE / ARCO DE SÃO JORGE - 2.ª Phase … August of 2020*





Posted by CLX88


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*N2*

01.

N2 - Barragem de Montargil by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

02.

N2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N251*

03.

N251 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

04.

N251 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

05.

N251 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

06.

N251 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

_*R370*_

07.

R370 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

08.

R370 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*N4*

09.

N4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

10.

N4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*R114-1*

11.

R114-4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

12.

R114-4 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

_*N18*_

13.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

14.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

15.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

16.

N18 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*IP2*

17.

IP2 - saída São Manços by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

18.

IP2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

19.

IP2 - saída Monte Trigo by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

20.

IP2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

21.

IP2 - saída São Pedro by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

22.

IP2 - saída Portel by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

23.

IP2 - saída Santana by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

24.

IP2 - saída Vidigueira norte by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

25.

IP2 - saída Vidigueira norte by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

26.

IP2 - saída Vidigueira sul by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

27.

IP2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

28.

IP2 - saída Vila de Frades by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

29.

IP2 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

👍


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

NEWS


*Government wants to build two new bridges for Spain*

(...)

To this end, the Government proposes *to build a bridge between Sanlucar de Guadiana and Alcoutim *and another *over the River Sever (and the Nisa - Cedillo International Bridge link is planned).* There will also be investment in *the IP2 connecting Bragança to Puebla de Sanabria and in another connection to connect Moraleja to the IC31* (Castelo Branco / Monfortinho). *On the part of Portugal, the investment will not exceed 102 million euros. *

Source (in portuguese): Governo quer construir duas novas pontes para Espanha


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Apparently these road plans are part of a 'Plano de recuperação e resiliência' (PRR) of the Portuguese government. However I cannot find an original government source for that. Google is so biased to present mainstream media in its search results that it's difficult to find original sources.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Almost every country in Europe is working on their 2021-2027(29) infrastructure plans. It looks like North Portugal and Extremadura both qualify for cohesion funding over that period. I reckon a whole shedload of national plans are due in the next 6 months.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

15-
[/url
]

16-
[url=https://postimg.cc/c6FwwrHh][/url
]

17-
[url=https://postimg.cc/YGcbcjgY][/url
]

18-
[url=https://postimg.cc/crW2gkvw][/url
]

19-
[url=https://postimg.cc/CzJPZhTp][/url
]

20-
[url=https://postimg.cc/cttFPYkR][/url
]

21-
[url=https://postimg.cc/R3nq6ZYP][/url
]


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

22-


23-


24-


25-


26-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*IP6*


N247 » Peniche -- September of 2021


1-


2-


3-



Peniche » A8

4-


5-


6-


7-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

8-


9-


10-


11-


12-


13-


14-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

15-


16-


17-


18-


19-


20-


21-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

22-


23-


24-


25-


26-


27-


28-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

uma bela via.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A36 / IC17 - CRIL in Lisboa/Algés*

CRIL - IC17 - Monsanto


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A5 in Monsanto Park - Lisbon - between the trees

Monsanto - Lisboa 

Monsanto - Lisboa 

Monsanto - Lisboa *


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*N234 / IC12 / A35 *

Santa Comba Dão » Canas de Senhorim



🤣🤣🤣 said:


> Algumas fotos, tiradas no sentido Santa Comba-Canas:


Photos by lobense


A road that doesn`t know what it is...., if a national road, a expresway or a motorway.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*Alameda dos Freixos - EN246-1 - São Salvador da Aramenha - Marvão*

Alameda dos Freixos - Marvão 

Alameda dos Freixos - Marvão 

Alameda dos Freixos - Marvão 

Alameda dos Freixos - Marvão 

Alameda dos Freixos - Marvão 

Alameda dos Freixos - Marvão 

Alameda dos Freixos - Marvão


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

pai nosso said:


> *N234 / IC12 / A35 *
> A road that doesn`t know what it is...., if a national road, a expresway or a motorway.🤣🤣🤣


Well... technically, it is a motorway. It has the standards of a motorway, there's the motorway symbol, it has the 50 km/h minimum speed limit, etc. It even has an official number (A35).

Yet, probably because it's still free and no one wants that to change, the "Itinerário Complementar" designation (IC12) overlaps the motorway one, which is contrary to the current norm in the country. So, in the official bulletins and most recent signage, the road appears as "IC12".

However, most of the directional signage in this road still dates from its inauguration, between 1995 and 1998, when it opened as a new bypass for the national road N234. At that time this road was included in a intermediate category similar to the spanish autovías, so it was not an autoestrada, but that category was abolished a couple of years later. Also notice the "IP5" mention that appears signposted next to Mangualde... well, the IP5 expressway became A25 motorway in 2006. So, 20 years have passed, and no one still dares to correct it. And yes, these signs' reflectivity at night is currently null...


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

edit


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Some shots from southern end of 25th of April bridge in Lisbon, motorway A2:

P1050238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1050220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1050223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Looking south:

P1050227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1050231 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1050234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Bridge itself, twin brother of Golden Gate Bridge :

P1050287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1050307 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

A few shots from a bus:

P1050363 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1050373 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

This metal surface creates quite a noise in the vicinity:

P1050371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Cookiefabric (Jul 5, 2021)

^- Aaahhh ; Ponte de 25 abril, with a dual train track underneath. The view from there is very nice.

-------------
Is there any news about the A25 / A62 motorway? Someone suggested that this crossborder section would maybe open in September, but OSM is still showing that it's out-of-service.
I'm really starting to wonder what the real deal is (Policitical: disagreement with Spain? / money / <..guess..>)


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

Cookiefabric said:


> -------------
> Is there any news about the A25 / A62 motorway? Someone suggested that this crossborder section would maybe open in September, but OSM is still showing that it's out-of-service.
> I'm really starting to wonder what the real deal is (Policitical: disagreement with Spain? / money / <..guess..>)


Nobody knows... There is not a single word from both countries, specially from Portugal!


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

Superimediato said:


> Nobody knows... There is not a single word from both countries, specially from Portugal!


Business as usual


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The last I've read about it a few weeks ago was that it is supposed to be open before the end of the year. 

I don't understand what is taking so long. The motorway was completed in June.


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The last I've read about it a few weeks ago was that it is supposed to be open before the end of the year.
> 
> I don't understand what is taking so long. The motorway was completed in June.


There are Parliament elections on 30th January, since the State Budget was not approved....


----------



## Cookiefabric (Jul 5, 2021)

@ChrisZwolle With the last update from @Superimediato I do already know 1 thing for sure: It won't be opened before the new year.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

IP3 - Coimbra area



Barragon said:


> *Oliveira do Mondego*
> 
> IP3 - Oliveira do Mondego - Penacova





Barragon said:


> *Lagoa Azul*
> 
> IP3 - Lagoa Azul - Mortágua
> 
> IP3 - Lagoa Azul - Mortágua


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

IP2 - Guarda area



Barragon said:


> *IP2 a chegar a Trancoso*
> 
> IP2 - Trancoso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A25 - Guarda » Celorico da Beira*



Barragon said:


> A25 - Guarda
> 
> A25 - Guarda
> 
> ...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A13 in Penela*

Penela - Viaduto da A13

Penela - Viaduto da A13 

Penela - Viaduto da A13


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A4

Matosinhos » Quintanilha (spanish border) -- May of 2022*


1-Corgo Viaduct


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-


7-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

8-


9-


10-


11-


12-


13-


14-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

15-


16-


17-


18-


19-


20-


21-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

22-


23-


24-


25-



Quintanilha (spanish border) » Matosinhos

26-


27-


28-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

29-


30-


31-


32-


33-


34-


35-


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

36-


37-


38-


39-Corgo Viaduct


40-


41-


42-Marão Tunnel

Source: pai nosso


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A26 - Santa Margarida do Sado - Grândola / Ferreira do Alentejo*

A26 - Santa Margarida do Sado 

A26 - Santa Margarida do Sado 

A26 - Santa Margarida do Sado 

A26 - Santa Margarida do Sado 

A26 - Santa Margarida do Sado


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

*R261-5*

01.
R261-5 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

02.
R261-5 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

03.
R261-5 - saída Santo André by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

04.
R261-5 - saída Santo André by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

05.
R261-5 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

06.
R261-5 - saída praias by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

07.
R261-5 - saída praias by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

*A26-1*

08.
A26-1 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

09.
A26-1 - saída Ribeira de Moinhos by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

10.
A26-1 - saída Ribeira de Moinhos by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

11.
A26-1 - saída Ribeira de Moinhos by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

12.
A26-1 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

13.
A26-1 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

14.
A26-1 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr
*
N120-1*

15.
N120-1 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

16.
N120-1 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

17.
N120-1 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr

18.
N120-1 by Carlos Amaro, no Flickr


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Aldeia dos Fernandes - Almodôvar*

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Aldeia dos Fernandes


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Santana da Serra - Ourique*

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Santana da Serra 

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Santana da Serra


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Gomes Aires - Almodôvar*

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Gomes Aires 

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Gomes Aires


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Barnabé - Almodôvar*

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Barnabé 

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Barnabé


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Marcos da Serra - Silves*

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Marcos da Serra


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Bartolomeu de Messines*

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Bartolomeu de Messines 

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Nó de São Bartolomeu de Messines 

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Nó de São Bartolomeu de Messines 

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Bartolomeu de Messines


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Portagem de Paderne*

A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - Portagem de Paderne


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Barragon said:


> A2 - Autoestrada do Sul - São Bartolomeu de Messines


It seems like the slow lane for trucks ends on the downhill.

I think this is a very good design feature. In most countries, the slow / climbing lane ends at the summit of a grade, which means that traffic has to merge when trucks are at their slowest speed. I never understood why they didn't extend it a couple hundred meters downhill so trucks can get back up to speed again.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

besides that, what @Superimediato said is true, the flat Alentejo has many straight roads, with trees on the side and barely visible curves... you can easily go over 120 km/h on these roads that are also narrow and where there are many tractors.

Anyway the same happens in the mountainous areas of the north in terms of narrow roads, but the visibility is affected by the curves against curves, it's horrible.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is no way 120 km/h is safe on such a road. The margin of error is unacceptably small on such roads, there are no shoulders, conflicting traffic, opposing traffic, unexpectedly poor sightlines, etc.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is no way 120 km/h is safe on such a road. The margin of error is unacceptably small on such roads, there are no shoulders, conflicting traffic, opposing traffic, unexpectedly poor sightlines, etc.


indeed.. but i don't think that's what make the Alentejo darker in the map.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*Road Deaths in Portugal by district in 2021*

















Dados preliminares mostram 2021 com menos mortes e mais feridos graves nas estradas portuguesas


Nas primeiras 24 horas após os sinistros, houve 387 mortes, menos três do que as 390 verificadas no ano atípico de 2020, em que o padrão de mobilidade foi travado pela pandemia.




www.publico.pt


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

I found a map of 2005














A geografia da sinistralidade rodoviária


Em Portugal, o INE contabilizou, em 2005, mais de 37 mil acidentes de viação com vítimas. O sistema de informação Sales Index da Marktest mostra a geografia desta sinistralidade.




www.marktest.com


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

^^

An analysis per inhabitant shows a different map, where the layout of the A1 and A2 could overlap with the representation of the number of accidents and victims per 1000 inhabitants.










In this analysis, Ourique is the municipality with the highest value (15.4 victims of accidents per 1000 inhabitants), certainly because *it is located on the "frontier" of the Algarve and thus receives a very high flow of traffic coming from all over the country (and not only)*. Grândola (14.1‰) and Alcácer do Sal (13.5‰) are other municipalities with the highest number of accident victims per 1000 inhabitants.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

In short, Alentejo does indeed have the municipalities with the most fatalities per 1000 inhabitants, but it is all related to the seasonal movements of the summer, as the rest of the country passes through on the A2 and IC1 on the way to the Algarve. Therefore the fatalities are from other regions of the country.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

The same happens with the municipalities of Oliveira do Bairro and Albergaria-a-Velha, where the A1 and A25 pass.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Barragon said:


> View attachment 4188881


And these are not the worst you can find in Alentejo in terms of lane width. For example, this is N265 connecting Serpa (pop. 6 000) with Mértola (pop. 2 500). And this is N258 connecting the small towns of Vidigueira (pop. 2 700), Alvito (pop. 1 200) and Viana do Alentejo (pop. 2 500).

In Spanish regions neighbouring Portugal - particularly Castilla y León and Extremadura, which are full of plains like the Alentejo - roads that lead to 50 inhabitant settlements have bigger lane widths and sometimes even a small shoulder. Here, if you go out of an IP or IC road, it is misery.


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is no way 120 km/h is safe on such a road. The margin of error is unacceptably small on such roads, there are no shoulders, conflicting traffic, opposing traffic, unexpectedly poor sightlines, etc.


But I can assure you that people do go on those roads sometimes even faster than 120 km/h. My parents sometimes went at 135 km/h in those roads. Typical Portuguese behaviour when driving...


----------



## Superimediato (Jan 14, 2018)

rpc08 said:


> In Spanish regions neighbouring Portugal - particularly Castilla y León and Extremadura, which are full of plains like the Alentejo - roads that lead to 50 inhabitant settlements have bigger lane widths and sometimes even a small shoulder. Here, if you go out of an IP or IC road, it is misery.


There are actually some wider national roads outside of the IP or IC network in Alentejo (like N4, N114 or N251), but it's a minority.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*N326* [A32»Escariz]


The N326 road between the A32 and Escariz (Arouca) was inaugurated today *in a length of 7.1Km at a cost of €30.4M. *


And according to the Minister of Infrastructure and Housing, *it was the biggest investment financed exclusively by the State Budget in the last 20 years".*























































Source: Abertura ao tráfego da nova ligação rodoviária do Parque de Negócios de Escariz à A32, no concelho de Arouca | Infraestruturas de Portugal


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

pai nosso said:


> And according to the Minister of Infrastructure and Housing, *it was the biggest investment financed exclusively by the State Budget in the last 20 years".*


Might be correct, considering Portugal went kind of wild with all these shadow toll concessions for pretty much every major road project.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Might be correct, considering Portugal went kind of wild with all these shadow toll concessions for pretty much every major road project.


Well, that's the most likely. 

But it's still a bit crazy detail, which means that in the last 20 years the portuguese government has never spent so much of its own budget just to build a 7 Km road.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island

ER 223 – Estreito da Calheta / Jardim do Mar *_– Phase A e B_


The Regional Secretary for Equipment and Infrastructure, Pedro Fino, visited the work to prevent and mitigate the risk of landslides on the cliffs overlooking the ER 223 – Estreito da Calheta / Jardim do Mar section – Phases A and B, with the aim of monitoring the last developments in this undertaking which, as the President of the Regional Government, Miguel Albuquerque, has advanced, will be concluded and inaugurated on the 14th of December. 

It should be remembered that phase A of the work included works in an approximate length of 1 080 meters, corresponding to the construction of a tunnel with a length of 1 051 meters, which will constitute an alternative to the current section between the Ribeira Funda Tunnel and the entrance to the Tunnel to Paul do Mar. The junction between the Paul do Mar Tunnel and the access to Jardim do Mar will be replaced by a roundabout, partially based on a structural solution.

In the Phase B section, the cliff overlooking the track is between 130 and 150 meters high. The solution found to protect users consisted in building a structure in reinforced concrete, measuring around 570 metres, divided into two sections, measuring 240 and 331 metres. In the final part of the route, the slope overlooking the ER223 will be stabilized, over a length of 114 metres, using shotcrete and nailing.


_











































_










Source: Facebook of the Regional Government.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*N14 - Maia » Trofa* [U/C]














































Source: Infraestruturas de Portugal


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

News from the A26 project: the abandoned stretch between Santiago do Cacém (Roncão) and the A2 motorway, whose works were suspended in 2011, seems to have been definetly discarded. Instead, current IC33 (1+1 expressway) between Santiago do Cacém and Grândola will be converted into motorway.

Situation on the map below for better understanding: 

Duplication of IC33 into A26 in the green section (also stalled since 2011) will be resumed shortly, a new contract will be signed for construction
Duplication of the blue section is the news, and therefore still needs environmental approve.
Purple section is part of the originally planned A26 that started construction in 2010 and stopped in 2011, and is set to remain as a nice piece of road archeology. This particular stretch would be the least used in the whole A26 as major traffic flows (either coming from Sines or Beja) go north through A2 and IC1, so, I don't think it's a bad decision.

Both green and blue sections are planned to be built until the end of 2026, as the Figueira dos Cavaleiros and Beringel bypasses further east on A26.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The abandoned A26 is in various degrees of progress. The easternmost segment near A2 is nearly complete, but no bridge across the railway was built. Elsewhere, they didn't even seriously grade the new alignment, but they did built some large culverts and a few structures.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

in 5 years they will decide another thing


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Barragon said:


> in 5 years they will decide another thing


As it will done with EU funding (the so called PRR), I seriously doubt it. This is probably the last EU package that allows for a significant expenditure in road construction.
For the 2026-2030 cycle the Portuguese government submitted a proposal with 2 000 M€ of road investment; while there is still no final list, there were already many reports suggesting the EU wants to shrink significantly this value.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

rpc08 said:


> For the 2026-2030 cycle the Portuguese government submitted a proposal with 2 000 M€ of road investment;


PRR, "recovery" projects must be finished by end 2026 so whatever that plan is it is not financed from Recovery funds.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Expressway to Arco São Jorge opens next Wednesday - Madeira Island News Blog







www.madeiraislandnews.com





A section of the VE1 express road will open on 28 December between São Jorge and Arco de São Jorge (6 km) on the north side of Madeira.


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Madeira Island

ER 223 – Estreito da Calheta / Jardim do Mar *


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*A4

Ermesinde* (Porto Metro Area)


New Toll Plaza after the widening of the A4 for 4 lanes:









Source: Aumento das portagens em 2023 vai rondar os 5%


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Expressway to Arco São Jorge opens next Wednesday - Madeira Island News Blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The VE1 section was inaugurated yesterday









Via Expresso torna “dia histórico” no Arco São Jorge


Quando for 11 horas o troço da Via Expresso entre São Jorge e a freguesia do Arco de São Jorge passa a estar no mapa regional das estradas. É "dia histórico", diz o presidente da Junta, numa reportagem que pode ser lida na edição impressa.




www.dnoticias.pt












Albuquerque assume-se orgulhoso com a obra feita no Arco de São Jorge


É esta quarta-feira inaugurada a segunda fase da Via Expresso entre a Ribeira de São Jorge e o Arco de São Jorge, momento que conta com a presença das habituais entidades oficiais, designadamente a do presidente do Governo Regional, Miguel Albuquerque.




www.jm-madeira.pt


----------

